# Smartphone-Topseller: Samsung mit 14 Produkten in den Top 15 vertreten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Smartphone-Topseller: Samsung mit 14 Produkten in den Top 15 vertreten [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Smartphone-Topseller: Samsung mit 14 Produkten in den Top 15 vertreten [Anzeige]


----------



## Xylezz (11. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn ich mein Galaxy Nexus liebe, das tue ich zu 99% wegen dem Stockrom ohne rumgeflashe und die extrem schnellen Updates deswegen

Wenn Motorola beim Razr aufn Stock ICS gesetzt hätte wäre das meine Wahl gewesen.


----------



## Piy (11. Februar 2012)

und wo ist mein samsung corby? ^^


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

WOW Starke Leistung, und ich bin bei Platz 1 nicht ganz unschuldig


----------



## poiu (11. Februar 2012)

falls sich jetzt noch einer fragen sollte warum Samsung ein Problem bei der update Politik hat, ich glaube die liste ist eindeutig


----------



## Killer Mandarine (11. Februar 2012)

Sorry, aber die Hälfte der "Phones" in der Liste sind keine Smartphones.

Ansonsten verdient es Samsung auch. Die besten Smartphones kommen schließlich aus dem Hause Samsung (obwohl ich selbst ein Motorola besitze ).


----------



## fire2002de (11. Februar 2012)

ich glaub das irgend wie gar nicht.

das Samsung gute Handy´s baut is klar aber nicht mit 14 Handys in den Top 15... man schaue sich einige modelle mal an. niemals nicht ! 

mfg


----------



## WTSHNN (11. Februar 2012)

Killer Mandarine schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Hälfte der "Phones" in der Liste sind keine Smartphones.


 
Zwei von 15 ist nicht die Hälfte. Der Rest sollte passen.


----------

